# First trip - only 2 problems (but more before we went)



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Well, we've just got back from our very first motorhome trip. The week or so before we went was very stressful. I slipped and fell, cracked my wrist and sprained my arm, went to A&E for X ray, they said wedding and engagement rings must be removed (They've been on for 40+years, never take them off), and not put back on for a few days. Somehow managed to lose them! Very upset. Discovered their loss the day of hubby's retirement party at work. Two days later was his last day at work, and somebody knocked the driver's mirror off his car, smashed to bits, didn't stop of course. That was 27th May, our youngest granddaughter's birthday. Plan was to set off next day to Colchester (from north Wales) to see her and the rest of our third son's family. That night, phone call, eldest son's partner rushed into hospital! CAT and RMI scans, lumbar puncture etc, but all really bad things ruled out, thank goodness! She came home next day, so we set off Sunday 29th. In Colchester, kids pleased to see us, but even more excited by van! All piled in to see as soon as we drove up, Katie (5) said "Gosh, it's got a loo!" and immediately had a pee in it! After 3 days in Colchester, went on to Suffolk coast (Great; celebrated my 60th there), then north Norfolk coast (also great), then Lincs (nasty), then the Peak District (great), before returning home.

We love motorhoming; I'd say we should have done it long before, but we didn't have the time while working. Now the world's our oyster!

Only two real problems, I'm not sure this is the place to put them, I don't find this site easy to navigate, so forgive me if wrongly placed. First problem is rear mini heki leaks; The problem is the catch on one side, we think the spring has gone, so the bar slips down on that side. I've searched this site, leisurespares, google, but can't pin down what part we need or how to fit it. Any help out there? We could take it back to garage under warranty, but that will delay our next trip! Second problem is, everywhere we went, the water was so hard you had to chip it out of the taps, which can't be good for the pipes and the boiler. Is there a simple permanent water softener to hand in the cold tank of the motorhome? Any other suggestions? (We don't drink the tank water or use it for cooking). Thanks for any help offered, sorry if this rambles a bit, but we enjoyed our motorhome so much, I wanted to tell you!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This is something that may be of interest to you, a protble water softener. I couldn`t find a uk /eu supplier. With a bit of time and google or another members help you may locate a uk supplier.
Saddletramp is the gadget man :lol: 
http://www.watersticks.com/index1.htm
http://www.spotfreeh2o.com/index.php

The site does look a bit daunting but just click on the buttons and see what happens.
I`ve not seen everything yet.

Sorry to here of your bad luck prior to your holiday but the last sentence in your post says it all.

As for luck I have driven for 42 years with no points on my licence.
1.2million miles in the last 30 years
In the last 6 weeks I have collected 6 points. 

Happy motorhoming.

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

welcome to mhf. there are a multitude of water filters available on ebay, pick your price range and off you go.

cabby


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, 
If your looking for mini heki spares you could try this site
http://www.caravan-parts.org/www.caravan-parts.org/info.php?p=35
They seem to carry quite a lot of spares for continental vans.

And welcome to MHF
Regards Nigel


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

cabby said:


> welcome to mhf. there are a multitude of water filters available on ebay, pick your price range and off you go.
> 
> cabby


cabby the OP refers to *water softeners *not filters. Different things altogether.
http://www.watersoftenerscompared.com/watersofteners_vs_waterfilters.html

Hard water is water that is high in mineral content. The mineral content consists mainly of calcium and magnesium in the form of carbonates. This "hard water" is not harmful to humans but can be a nuisance on plumbing fixtures, pipes, and hot water heaters.
The main purpose of a water softener is to deal with the water "hardness". There are many different types of water softeners. There are ion exchange methods, magnetics, electrical, and catalytic methods. All of these methods have their pros and cons but they all deal with the effects of hard water can have on you home.

A water filter by itself will only deal with the contaminants in your water. Contaminated water is water that has chemicals in it.

dave p


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> . I slipped and fell, cracked my wrist and sprained my arm, went to A&E for X ray


I just wanted to say that I broke my arm about a year ago - colles fracture, both arm bones broken all the way through just below the wrist. Had operation to fit a titanium plate.

I feel for you and hope that you don't have as much pain as I did.

A few hints from what I learned -

Pain killers don't really work when the pain is unbearable (which it was for the first two weeks) - I recommend cutting open one of those wine bottle coolers that you keep in the freezer and using that on the expansion split that they put in the cast, as this really reduces the pain.

When you get the initial cast removed to be replaced with a full cast, ask if you can have a Futura Splint instead - it is so much more comfortable, enables more finger movement so that physio progress is quicker later on, and enables you to remove it briefly to wash or just to give a moment of relaxation while you sit quietly. It made a massive difference to me than a horrible full cast.

Do loads of physio from day one, wiggle those fingers constantly, and as soon as it comes off, do all your physio regularly, get a physio you can see 3 times a week, and constantly massage and ice it so that you can get better as quickly as possible.

I also learned that driving when it's "better" and lifting things (and we know that motorhoming involves lots of activities which somehow break fingers nails etc) can make it really ache - take it easy!

Good luck


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Easyriders,
Sorry about the accidents including granddaughter..??

I do seem to remember some water softener tabs on sale some time ago. This might be a possibility as most sites and fill points won't necessarily be hard. Pop one in as and when needed.
They were like suppositories and can easily be slid into the water fill hole of the van.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Water softener tablets

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Ultima-Water-Softener-Tablets-essential-Waitrose/20670011

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As Dave said, not all places have hard water!
So if you are doing a fair amount of travelling, I guess that will even things out a bit.
I do use the water for drinking, washing and spilling and so far have not noticed any build up of lime. It usually shows around the taps where drips evaporate from.
Alan


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Easyriders


Glad you are enjoying MHing, we to started late due to the kids etc but now love every minute we can get away even if its only dowm the road....ITS WORTH IT !!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Water softener tablets
> 
> http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Ultima-Water-Softener-Tablets-essential-Waitrose/20670011
> 
> Dave p


Dave...these are laundry water softener tablets and specifically mention that they should not be used near food and drink etc. If, as many of us do, the OP cleans their teeth in the water or makes tea with it then these tablets are not good news.

I don't know how to safely soften the water at source but Truma detail how to do a yearly water de-scale of their water and space heater in the manual. The same ( cheap) white vinegar recommended by them can be used to wipe round the toilet bowl every now and then- if it gets scaled up then solids do not slip down so easily- and also to wipe round taps and sinks to remove the white build up. It works in kettles too. Lemon juice is also good for this but more expensive.

G


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Thank you to all who replied. I have thought about water softening tablets, but they are expensive and it's difficult to judge how much to use, as Calgon etc seem to only refer to washing machines. Thanks, Grizzly, for the vinegar tip, I didn't see this in our Truma manual, I'll have another look. We have very soft water here in north Wales, so we don't get this problem at home. But apart from the worry about pipes and boiler etc, it was very unpleasant trying to shower or wash in hard water, and my husband has psoriasis, which is made much worse by hard water. But if vinegar can safely be used to descale the motorhome system, I think I'll try adding a glug to the water tank next time we're in a hard water area, at much lower concentrations of course. This should hopefully soften the water a bit. As I said, we never drink the tank water or use it for cooking, but even if we did, a bit of vinegar would do no harm. Also, vinegar is a mild anti bacterial agent, so we should gain all round.
Sorry to hear about your arm, HeatherChloe, I hope it is better now. I was actually more worried about my rings than my arm, which was silly - I really should have more (sentimental) attachment to my arm!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> But if vinegar can safely be used to descale the motorhome system, I think I'll try adding a glug to the water tank next time we're in a hard water area,


Vinegar removes the build up of limescale in the boiler and other places but will not have any water softening effect on tank water. All it will do is make your OH smell vaguely of fish and chips.

There are water softeners for small houses but I doubt you'd be able to fit one into the water system of a MH unless you have masses of room and can carry all the re-charging salt etc.

G

Edit: Many campsites that we have asked at have a water softening system in place for their showers etc- it saves having to descale and possible problems with heaters- so perhaps your husband could shower in the campsite block rather than the van ?


----------

